# 31 weeks when am I going to stop getting bigger? (I'm a heffalump!! haha)



## Sarah1508

So I'm 31 weeks now and I feel absolutley HUGE! At my 28 week appointment with the midwife baby and bump where measuring perfect for the stage I was at but now ..... hmmm I'm really starting to think I'm way to big for 31 weeks!! I feel so bloated all the time and my tummy's rock solid I feel like if I get any bigger I'm going to pop! :haha:

Anyone else near my stage feel huge? And anyone a bit further along stoped growing yet!? lol I don't know if it's just because I was so small before but it's not just me that's noticed how big I've got latley (keep getting the wow your huge comments :growlmad: haha) What do you ladies think? Can't wait till my next appointment too see how I'm measuring :thumbup:



https://img507.imageshack.us/img507/7848/photo1508.jpg




Would love to see your pics too :flower:


----------



## Muppet

I'm only 18&6 and I'm hugeee for my weeks! I'm probably about the same size as your smaller bump pic in your sig!
Must just be some big healthy babies!;)
xx


----------



## lola_90

Your bump is gorgeous :)

It probably looks bigger because your so tiny :flower:


----------



## Sarah1508

Muppet said:


> I'm only 18&6 and I'm hugeee for my weeks! I'm probably about the same size as your smaller bump pic in your sig!
> Must just be some big healthy babies!;)
> xx

Yup that's what I'm thinking...since Liam was last measured he must have grown into a monster baby! :haha: Hopefully it's just a growth spurt and it will even out soon or I can't imagine what size I will be just before I give birth! hahaha xx



lola_90 said:


> Your bump is gorgeous :)
> 
> It probably looks bigger because your so tiny :flower:

Thanks :hugs: That's boosted my confidence a little :flower: I do love my bump it's just me being moany really, hormones + back ache from big belly + feeling a little selfconcious = Complaining hormonal whale of a Mummy to be! :haha: x


----------



## Babybbumbleb

Our bumps look exactly the same!!!! Your a day ahead of me:) love Ur bump


----------



## Sarah1508

Babybbumbleb said:


> Our bumps look exactly the same!!!! Your a day ahead of me:) love Ur bump

Aww Yey! :happydance: At least their's somebody at the same stage as me who's the same size! :hugs: x


----------



## Soon2BeMommyy

Your bump is so cute.! Here's me at 32 weeks 

https://i1202.photobucket.com/albums/bb372/mjd6593/whale.jpg


----------



## Muppet

Sarah1508 said:


> Muppet said:
> 
> 
> I'm only 18&6 and I'm hugeee for my weeks! I'm probably about the same size as your smaller bump pic in your sig!
> Must just be some big healthy babies!;)
> xx
> 
> Yup that's what I'm thinking...since Liam was last measured he must have grown into a monster baby! :haha: Hopefully it's just a growth spurt and it will even out soon or I can't imagine what size I will be just before I give birth! hahaha xx
> 
> 
> 
> lola_90 said:
> 
> 
> Your bump is gorgeous :)
> 
> It probably looks bigger because your so tiny :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks :hugs: That's boosted my confidence a little :flower: I do love my bump it's just me being moany really, hormones + back ache from big belly + feeling a little selfconcious = Complaining hormonal whale of a Mummy to be! :haha: xClick to expand...

I agree! It's probably just cus you're really small!
Maybe you won't grow too much more before birth!
He might just end up a tall/athletically built lad!
And I also agree, your bump is lovely!:flow:
Xx


----------



## ClairAye

You're not huge! Tbh I was bigger than you then. A lot of growing happens after 30 weeks though I'm afraid!
You look great, don't worry! :flower:


----------



## beanzz

I was bigger than you.... and kept on growing :p

It's good, means your baby is cooking nicely in there


----------



## Sarah1508

Soon2BeMommyy said:


> Your bump is so cute.! Here's me at 32 weeks
> 
> https://i1202.photobucket.com/albums/bb372/mjd6593/whale.jpg

Aww thanks :hugs: Your bump is well cute too! :flower: x



Muppet said:


> Sarah1508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muppet said:
> 
> 
> I'm only 18&6 and I'm hugeee for my weeks! I'm probably about the same size as your smaller bump pic in your sig!
> Must just be some big healthy babies!;)
> xx
> 
> Yup that's what I'm thinking...since Liam was last measured he must have grown into a monster baby! :haha: Hopefully it's just a growth spurt and it will even out soon or I can't imagine what size I will be just before I give birth! hahaha xx
> 
> 
> 
> lola_90 said:
> 
> 
> Your bump is gorgeous :)
> 
> It probably looks bigger because your so tiny :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks :hugs: That's boosted my confidence a little :flower: I do love my bump it's just me being moany really, hormones + back ache from big belly + feeling a little selfconcious = Complaining hormonal whale of a Mummy to be! :haha: xClick to expand...
> 
> I agree! It's probably just cus you're really small!
> Maybe you won't grow too much more before birth!
> He might just end up a tall/athletically built lad!
> And I also agree, your bump is lovely!:flow:
> XxClick to expand...

Yeh I'm hoping it's just a growth spurt and will even out in the next few weeks! Haha the tall bit is really unlikley as me and OH are both kinda short :haha: but my OH is pretty muscley and going by how strong baba kicks me sometimes, he might just be a athlete! :bodyb: hahaha xx



ClairAye said:


> You're not huge! Tbh I was bigger than you then. A lot of growing happens after 30 weeks though I'm afraid!
> You look great, don't worry! :flower:

Haha thanks :hugs: Just me feeling pretty self conscious, but it's all worth it to have a happy healthy baby cooking in there :flower: x



beanzz said:


> I was bigger than you.... and kept on growing :p
> 
> It's good, means your baby is cooking nicely in there

Yeah it's deffo all worth it for my wee Liam :baby: x


----------



## fl00b

aw you have such a nice bump! :flow:


----------



## MUM0FTW0

Dont feel bad haha,when I hit about 28 weeks or so,I got huuuuge. The pic below is me at 30 weeks....and I dont think you will get sooo much bigger,maybe more round,or the belly might all shift to a different spot like higher or lower,but you wont just keep blowing up like a balloon:haha:
 



Attached Files:







2012-04-18_13-25-26_828 (1).jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Sarah1508

fl00b said:


> aw you have such a nice bump! :flow:

:flower: Thanks x



MUM0FTW0 said:


> Dont feel bad haha,when I hit about 28 weeks or so,I got huuuuge. The pic below is me at 30 weeks....and I dont think you will get sooo much bigger,maybe more round,or the belly might all shift to a different spot like higher or lower,but you wont just keep blowing up like a balloon:haha:

Haha hopefully I won't keep blowing up like a blaoon or I will actually pop! :haha: Aww your bump there is so cute! :flower: x


----------



## ChesMik4eva

Haha I felt the same way! Now I'm 33 weeks and seriously don't know how my tummy can stretch anymore! I don't want stretchmarks all over it :(

But you don't look too big, I would say spot on for 31 weeks!

Unfortunately we're only going to get bigger... 

Btw <---- my profile pic was me at 20 weeks, so I look a LOT different to then! haha


----------



## Sarah1508

ChesMik4eva said:


> Haha I felt the same way! Now I'm 33 weeks and seriously don't know how my tummy can stretch anymore! I don't want stretchmarks all over it :(
> 
> But you don't look too big, I would say spot on for 31 weeks!
> 
> Unfortunately we're only going to get bigger...
> 
> Btw <---- my profile pic was me at 20 weeks, so I look a LOT different to then! haha

Oh I know how you feel the dreaded stretch marks! :haha: I've only got a couple tiny wee thin ones not even the size of my pinky nail so I've been lucky..... so far, fingers crossed I won't get any, I've already got ones on my hips from when I was younger (faded now) but don't want to be adding to the collection! :dohh: hahaha, Aww thanks, can't wait to get measured on monday (32 week appointment) to see how I'm measuring lol as long as I'm not to big or too small I'll be happy! haha :flower: x


----------



## cluckerduckie

I don't think anyone wants to see how I looked at 30 weeks with my 1st. It was awful. I was bigger around than what I was tall. The stretch marks appeared overnight and itched so bad. I didn't think that I could get bigger and I did. :(


----------



## mummyb1

Don't worry honestly your bump is lovely it's the perfect size I am alot bigger than you and I am only 30 weeks tomorrow! so many people have asked me how long I have left when I tell them I get "really your massive already, you look like your about to pop" :dohh: thanks make me feel better about being mahoosive haha


----------



## x__amour

You have such a gorgeous bump! :D


----------



## Sarah1508

x__amour said:


> You have such a gorgeous bump! :D

Thanks :flower: x



mummyb1 said:


> Don't worry honestly your bump is lovely it's the perfect size I am alot bigger than you and I am only 30 weeks tomorrow! so many people have asked me how long I have left when I tell them I get "really your massive already, you look like your about to pop" :dohh: thanks make me feel better about being mahoosive haha

Thanks :flower: Haha I know how you feel I used to get that all the time too, now I actually am about to pop some people think I'm overdue! :haha: x


----------

